# Inheriting learning difficulties



## DH (Apr 6, 2005)

Does anyone know what the risk is of a child inheriting severe learning difficulties if the birth mother has learning difficulties (had to attend a special needs primary and secondary school).


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Not an expert but with the right help and support a child can achieve their milestones even if it takes them to do it inch by inch rather than a step!

Have you tried doing a search on the internet to see if any information is available.

Are there any specific needs you are worried about?

This is just my opinion but I always feel that with the right love and support and the gentle prod in the right direction, children can achieve anything they are capable of doing.  

As long as we understand that all children/adults are individuals and some will progress quicker than others.

Not really helped much but didn't want to read your post and run.

Love
Andrea


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

As Superal put it so well, every child will develop at their own pace.

I suppose we, as adoptive parents, have a 'heads up' on the chance of learning difficulties but *every * child may or may not find some things hard and even with two highly intelligent and caring parents you can get children with difficulties - it is just a fact of life.

Yes, if BPs have known learning difficulties then there is a chance that children may have the same if it is genetic. But not all learning disabilities can be tested for/can be proved to be genetic. Also, you may never know if BPs (and their children) have a 'physiological' reason for learning difficulties or if some of their problems are about 'getting support to achieve their potential'/difficulties faced in their lives (sadly, not everyone gets the best chances in life).

Magenta x


----------



## Lady Lucy (Sep 28, 2005)

I agree completely with Andrea and Magenta, its the whole nature vs nurture thing but with the appropriate support and encouragement I do think children can achieve their full potential, whatever level that may be at.
I also agree with what Magenta said, it may be that the birth parents had no motivation/encouragement to learn due to their own family situations.  This is something I noticed alot over the last few months of reading childrens form and reports.
Catherine
x


----------



## DH (Apr 6, 2005)

Thank you very much for your replies and advice.  I do know that the BM's learning difficulties weren't due to her upbringing.  We are doing a lot more research into what the effects are to try to alleviate our concerns, as Catherine is correct - this is quite a common occurrence on profiles we have seen.

Thanks again.


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi DH,
I don't know how much you know about the reasons for BM's learning disability but some are due to physiological problems that are not genetic, E.G being starved of oxygen due to a traumatic birth. The other thing to think about would also be the age of the child presently and whether they are presently meeting their milestones, as this may give an indication. Although very often children catch up when placed in a permanent, secure and loving family, at the point of removal into foster care there were very real concerns that our DD had significant development delay, but now over a year on she's well within the normal ranges for her age.
Viva
X


----------

